# Flint knapped hunting tips



## Primitivehunter

I'm a primitive hunter (obviously) and I like to make my own hunting gear. I recently bought a CS 5' magnum blowgun and decided to make my own darts for it. I mainly use steel so far for broadheads, but I started to wonder how flint would work for a blow dart broadhead. So I made one and it's been very effective against small game? Has anyone else tried this or something like this?


----------



## treefork

I have not . I do like the idea . It's amazing that such a small one can be made .


----------



## Primitivehunter

treefork said:


> I have not . I do like the idea . It's amazing that such a small one can be made .


 yea it takes practice and you end up snapping a lot of them


----------



## Ducati250Single

I use nails with "grocery bag" brown paper cones. I use a sharp chisel to make barbs on the nails, all up and down, they go in easy, but are hard to pull out.


----------



## dogcatchersito

That didn't look like a flint stone... Was it?

If not that would be something that I would work at to perfect but that

Stonehead looks amazing. Can you show a quiver full of them?

Keep up the amazing work though.


----------



## jannyGamn

In it all charm!


----------



## BeJimmiedah

The VERY STRONG opposition to Sunday Hunting by the Pa Farm Bureau is urging its members to contact the senators, dont you think you should be doing your part as well


----------

